

Reddit, the price of freedom - duiker101

First, do not look at the video if you haven't an hard stomach.<p>http://www.reddit.com/r/beatingwomen/comments/isrdn/lesson/<p>There is a subreddit for everything. Literally. From funny kittens to dead people kids. This is called "free of speech", everyone can show/talk about whatever they want.<p>Today that link hitted the reddit homepage so everyone saw it. I want your opinion HN, do you think that having no censoship is worth giving this people a place to talk about this... shit?(sorry i can't find a better term)
======
Karunamon
Yes. Emphatically yes. You think just because it isn't on Reddit it won't be
talked about elsewhere?

Reddit is a conversation platform. IMAO, the contents of those conversations
should be irrelevant to everyone but those partaking in them.

~~~
njharman
Agreed, Emphatically. Free speech means in particular protecting the speech
that some/most/all people don't like.

[edit, having watched it now. I can't believe anyone would want to censor
this. This is exactly the type of thing we absolutely can not censor as a
society. We can't ignore/hide away violence. That people suffer this kind of
abuse needs to be pushed into everyone's face, everyday until we put an end to
it. It's not someone else's problem its OUR problem.]

------
sorbus
This is far preferable to the situations caused by the removal of freedom of
speech. "I disapprove of what you say, but I will defend to the death your
right to say it," as the saying goes. I may be forced to defend some people
who make my blood boil, but that's one of the prices you have to pay to avoid
being censored.

Admittedly, I wouldn't be especially sad if people with no formal training in
a scientific field were required to place a disclaimer stating that after all
statements about that scientific field, but that wouldn't stop them from
saying stuff, it would just make it clear that they aren't experts.

